# How to remove "Commission Info" tab from user page? [Solved]



## Pancakes!Where? (Apr 24, 2018)

If someone already made a post about this please link me to a solution, and i'll delete this.

I don't do commissions and I would like to remove that tab from my page. If it's a option in the settings, please point it out to me because I don't see it.

Thank you


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 24, 2018)

If you don't do commissions, or have any information there, the page should be invisible to everyone but yourself.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 24, 2018)

For example, I don't see the commission tab since you have no information on there. It shows up to you only so you have the option to edit if necessary. =)


----------



## Pancakes!Where? (Apr 24, 2018)

You gotta be kidding me. I feel like a complete idiot.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 24, 2018)

Pancakes!Where? said:


> You gotta be kidding me. I feel like a complete idiot.


No worries. =)


----------



## Pancakes!Where? (Apr 24, 2018)

Dragoneer said:


> No worries. =)


Thank you @Dragoneer


----------



## . Mate397 (Mar 16, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> If you don't do commissions, or have any information there, the page should be invisible to everyone but yourself.


And here I am, wondering the very same thing and trying to find some menu option...thanks for the info though.


----------

